# Bought a Bridgeport



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2008)

I figured I post this here since there doesn't seem to be a place to post about having a machine follow you home. ;D

First a bit of a story. I've always envied the guy that writes about finding that machine he's been looking for very close to home. Well, I've been looking to get a Bridgeport for several years now. A friend of mine told me about a shop that a guy was closing down and that he had a Bridgeport for sale. So I went and took a look. The machine is in pretty good to very good condition. The table has no drill or mill marks in it and it has a power feed on it. The drive is a 2HP variable speed. I believe the model is a "Series I". There is also a DRO on it that works. The owner ran it for me and it sounded very good. No rattling of bearings or grinding noises. Only one problem and that is it's a 3 phase motor so I won't be able to use it right away. I have a 5hp 3 phase motor that I'm going to use as a rotary converter. 

We finally got down to talking about price. I asked him what he wanted for it. He said how much was I offering. I quoted that they run around $1500 to $2000. He said he wanted $3,500. I said sold. Now comes the big question. Did I get a bargin at that price considering what is on it. The only thing is it doesn't have much tooling. Which I really don't care about right now. 

Now here's the thing I find interesting about the whole deal. The machine is located about 4 to 5 miles from where I live and has resided in this guys shop for about 10 years. So machines can be found close to home at times. Boy am I happy. :big:

Ya' I know. You guys want pics. Well in about 2 weeks I'll have some pics when I bring it home. Then the fun begins because I'm putting the machine in the basement. I'll document that move with pics when the time comes.

Regards,
Bernd


----------



## DickDastardly40 (Sep 30, 2008)

In my opinion Bernd, if you are happy with the price you paid (and can get it past the fiscal approval oversight commitee headed by SWMBO) then it is a bargain!

As has been said many times before tooling it up is where you have to double your expenditure unless you have stuff to fit already. You didn't say which flavour of spindle it has.

Look forward to the pics in due course.

Al


----------



## kvom (Sep 30, 2008)

With the 2HP motor it sounds like one of the heavier units like my buddy has, which weighs about 800 pounds more than the 1HP version. What's the table size? If it's 10x50 then you almost certainly have the heavier model.


----------



## Mcgyver (Sep 30, 2008)

way to go, we're looking for great things to come and lots of pics  - and no injuries to machine, body or house with the move


----------



## tel (Sep 30, 2008)

.... and if you want someone to look after it for a few decades while you talk Mrs Bernd around .....


----------



## CrewCab (Sep 30, 2008)

tel  said:
			
		

> .... and if you want someone to look after it for a few decades while you talk Mrs Bernd around .....



Postage might just be the killer there Tel 

Bernd ................. Nice result 8) .............. I'm sure you will have endless hours of fun once it's in place ............. I was recently "stalked" and then followed home by an old heavy lump of British Machinery : .............. I've not made a lot of swarf yet but it is an absolute pleasure to use ............. as for price, I've seen a few Bridgeport's over this side of the pond going for between $1500 / $3000 USD, they have been the smaller models and whilst appearing serviceable, certainly not as well treated as you describe ................. It sounds to me like you found a dam good one at a pretty fair price ...........  8)

Look forward to hearing more, by comparison moving my 600 lbs lathe was probably pretty easy, plus I only had 2 steps to contend with, not a whole flight ................... are you thinking of stripping it for the move, or are you just going to rely on a few big buddies  ............ whatever you do ............ take care.

CC


----------



## wareagle (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on your mill! For the price, I think you got a great deal. As Al has already said, as long as you're happy with it, then that's all that really counts.

Tooling a mill can be expensive! I am not sure what your tooling inventory consists of right now, but the basics in my opinion is a clamp set, a vise, set of collets (likely your's is R8), and a set of end mills. A drill chuck adapter is essential in my opinion as well. From there, you can buy things as you need. When I first got my mill, there were a whole lot of things that I thought I needed, but with some experience and time on it, that list has changed drastically. Don't sweat it, I don't think any of us tooled up our shops in one day!!

For the power conversion, you say you have a 5HP motor... What is your plan on that?? The reason I bring this up is you may look at what your final cost will be to get it operational and compare it to a VFD. I just built a 20HP RPC for a friend, and the cost of the capacitors and contactors alone were more than what my VFD cost! There wouldn't be the same amount needed to the 5HP, but it still adds up in a hurry unless you have the stuff on hand (or have access to it very cheaply).

Take care on the move!! Being close certainly helps!!


----------



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2008)

DickDastardly40  said:
			
		

> As has been said many times before tooling it up is where you have to double your expenditure unless you have stuff to fit already. You didn't say which flavour of spindle it has.
> 
> Look forward to the pics in due course.
> 
> Al



Tooling won't be to much of a problem. I've got quite a few cutters (end mills and such). It comes with a vise and a clamp set. I didn't check what spindle was in it. I'm sure it's an R8.

Pics will be coming.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2008)

kvom  said:
			
		

> What's the table size? If it's 10x50 then you almost certainly have the heavier model.



The table was big. I'd say it was almost 12" wide and probably 50" long. So could be the heavier model. I'll know for sure in about 2 weeks.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Sep 30, 2008)

wareagle  said:
			
		

> For the power conversion, you say you have a 5HP motor... What is your plan on that?? The reason I bring this up is you may look at what your final cost will be to get it operational and compare it to a VFD. I just built a 20HP RPC for a friend, and the cost of the capacitors and contactors alone were more than what my VFD cost! There wouldn't be the same amount needed to the 5HP, but it still adds up in a hurry unless you have the stuff on hand (or have access to it very cheaply).
> 
> Take care on the move!! Being close certainly helps!!



I thought I'd read that some one had done a conversion. 

I really haven't made a decsion yet as to which way to go. I need to find the drawings the guy made for me that came with the motor to see what components I need. I was thinking of using the 5HP motor to build a rotary. I have a source of contactors if needed from were I used to work. I'll let you know when I find the drawing of what I'm going to do next.

One other thought came to mind and that was to replace the motor with a DC motor and drive. But first I need to get it home and drool over it bit. :big:

Bernd


----------



## wareagle (Sep 30, 2008)

The options are almost limitless and power conversion. When you get to that point, PM me and I'll take a look at what you've got and help give you some guidance.


----------



## rake60 (Sep 30, 2008)

Congrats on the find Bernd!

I was at an auction about a year ago with a certain lathe in my sites.
There was also an older Bridgeport there. 
The lathe sold for $50 over my preset limit, and I forced myself to leave
before the Bridgeport made it to the auction block. :-\

You can't go wrong there!
It was such a solid design that it has been cloned by several other manufactures.
Cloned so accurately as to allow those other manufactures parts, tools and accessories
will fit it perfectly.

Congrats once again.

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Oct 1, 2008)

Wareagel: Will do.

Rick:Thanks. Story has it that Bridgeport had a Euro connection. They made the "Induma"(sp?) in Italy which was a Bridgeport but only for European comsumtion.

Getting antsy. I already have a project for it. 

Bernd


----------



## Peter Neill (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice one Bernd.

Whilst some schools of thought still consider the Bridgy to be a bit of a lightweight (compared to horizontals and some other turrets), my personal opinion is that they're absolutely more than perfect for anything you'd want to do in the home workshop, or even in a toolroom. We're never shifting huge amounts of metal against a production clock, and they are just so versatile.

I have a step-pulley J-head with the 2-speed motor, and it gives a great range of speeds form 67 rpm up to 4600.
And the benefit of having a power downfeed for boring is wonderful if you've been used to doing it by hand in the past.

Although I have a range of R8 collets, I tend to use an ER32 collet chuck (with R8 taper) for pretty much everything, and I don't think I've even mounted my drill chuck once since I first got this. It's very versatile and I would recommend putting one fairly high up on your list of must-have purchases.

Peter


----------



## Bernd (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks Peter. 

Why the choice of ER32 over the R8 collets? Preference, ease of use, more flexible than R8? Just curious.
I've worked with both at the place I used to work. Really didn't see the advantage of one over the other.

Bernd


----------



## Peter Neill (Oct 2, 2008)

With R8 collets you can only use the collet at the size it was designed for, i.e. 1/4" , 3/8", 1/"2 etc.
The ER collets have a closing range of 1mm /0.040", so for example you could use a 6mm drill followed by a 1/4" reamer without swapping collets out, or use a 1/2" or 12mm end mill in the same collet.

The other advantage is that all the collets are loaded and tightened at the spindle nose, so once the ER chuck is in and pulled up tight, you don't have to undo the drawbar to change it over. It's the sheer versatility of the system really, and ER collets also close parallel over their length, unlike the R8 which just nips down at the end, and hence they do give greater holding power.

The only disadvantage is that you lose an inch or two of height under the spindle.

Peter


----------



## Bernd (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks for that explanation Peter. Appreciate it very much.

Bernd


----------



## rake60 (Oct 2, 2008)

Bernd my little Seig X2 mini mill has an R8 taper in the spindle.
I bought an R8 ER32 collet chuck for it about a year ago.

That collet chuck was placed in it the day it was received
and has never been removed. The only option is to use the drill chuck
that comes stock in the X2. Using the collet chuck actually adds to the
the vertical clearance in that case.

Rick


----------



## John S (Oct 3, 2008)

Or get a machine that has an ER 32 in the spindle nose 







.


----------



## kvom (Oct 3, 2008)

If that BP is the heavy duty one, then consider getting a motor drive for the knee. That table is mucho heavy to crank up. OTOH it will support 1500 lbs.  :


----------



## Bernd (Oct 3, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Bernd my little Seig X2 mini mill has an R8 taper in the spindle.
> 
> Rick



My Grizzly has a Morse taper, #2 or #3 I think. So I'm SOL on that one.

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Oct 3, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Or get a machine that has an ER 32 in the spindle nose



Not a bad idea, but you don't have a hole through the whole works, right? :-\

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Oct 3, 2008)

kvom  said:
			
		

> If that BP is the heavy duty one, then consider getting a motor drive for the knee. That table is mucho heavy to crank up. OTOH it will support 1500 lbs. :



Maybe I'll attach the wife to it and have her crank it up.  : :big: :big:

Will have to consider that once I get it home. 

Bernd


----------



## John S (Oct 3, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea, but you don't have a hole through the whole works, right? :-\
> 
> Bernd



Yes but the ER doesn't need a drawbar if the taper is in the spindle.
We use the ex drawbar hole to fit a driven ER11 collet chuck for high speed use.


----------



## rake60 (Oct 3, 2008)

Bernd  said:
			
		

> My Grizzly has a Morse taper, #2 or #3 I think. So I'm SOL on that one.
> 
> Bernd



Never SOL! 

It is most likely an MT3
Little Machine Shop has *this* to offer.
If you watch eBay you will find vendors selling import copy's for much less.

Rick


----------



## Bernd (Oct 5, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Yes but the ER doesn't need a drawbar if the taper is in the spindle.
> We use the ex drawbar hole to fit a driven ER11 collet chuck for high speed use.



Sorry John. I thought I was looking at a lathe spindle in that above pic of the mill head sitting on the bench. Now I see it's the mill your talking about. Right, don't need a through hole. A bit embarrassed here :-[

Bernd


----------



## Bernd (Oct 5, 2008)

rake60  said:
			
		

> Never SOL!
> 
> It is most likely an MT3
> Little Machine Shop has *this* to offer.
> ...



Now that's nice Rick. Thanks. Have to think about tooling up that Bridgy when I get it. Still haven't got my money yet to get her home. :'( :'(

Bernd


----------

